# DNP + T3 Advice for a somewhat experienced DNP user (Tracking current DNP run now)



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

Is T3 really that effective or needed to run alongside a DNP run?

So I have run multiple DNP cycles over the last few years. I have done a poor job keeping track of each time so I find myself researching all over again before each cycle. I can't tell if running T3 made my weight loss any better or my sides any worse, etc.

I plan on running a cycle right after Thanksgiving for about 2-3 weeks but I'm not sure if I should run T3 along side of it.

EDIT: Tracking current DNP run


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

I had huge fat loss with and without t3, so on this basis I'd say it's unnecessary. I'd favour keeping it for after the dnp (dnp becomes less effective for me at around 12% and under, at this point I use t3 / clen / yohm).


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Its personal choice really, your going to lose weight either way.

Personally I did use T3 on the 3 DNP runs I've done @50mcg ed.

DNP interrupts a process in which an enzyme called Deiodinase converts T4 into T3. So, all you are doing by supplementing with T3, is replacing the natural levels in your body which otherwise causes hypothyroidism, this has no effect on weight loss, however you will feel the hypothyroidism symptoms. The most common side effect if you choose not to supplement with T3 is Lethargy. There are many others but that is the main reason why people take T3 when running DNP.

The T3 dose should depend on what dose DNP you are taking, as Deiodinase is affected linear to the DNP dose. I recommend just running 50mcg T3 throughout the DNP run.

The T3 should be taken on an empty stomach - (I recommend upon awakening) - and then not eat anything for 30 minutes. There are two types of T3; Liothyronine Sodium (more commonly known as Cytomel or Tiromel) and Triiodothyronine. 99% of the time, you will receive LioThyronine Sodium off your source, as Triiodothyronine is very rare. The LioThyronine Sodium which you will recieve off your source has a half life of 2.5 Days which is why you can take the whole dose at one time per day, opposed to Triiodothyronine which is all available instantly, which is why the dose has to be split twice per day.

The T3 can then be stopped five days after the last dose of DNP where Deiodinase is less affected, as most of the DNP has left the body.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

JW210 said:


> I had huge fat loss with and without t3, so on this basis I'd say it's unnecessary. I'd favour keeping it for after the dnp (dnp becomes less effective for me at around 12% and under, at this point I use t3 / clen / yohm).


 Thanks!

Yes, I'm not at 12% just yet. Had knee surgery so I was off my feet for a while and lost alot of my progress. Trying to lose it again.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Its personal choice really, your going to lose weight either way.
> 
> Personally I did use T3 on the 3 DNP runs I've done @50mcg ed.
> 
> ...


 Thank you! Thanks the exact same formula I followed when I did take it with T3. I kept phasing myself of T3 for another week after I stopped DNP.

I guess for a DNP run under 2 weeks I really dont need T3.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

Any other opinions?


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

?


----------



## StretchyBell (Nov 25, 2017)

Keep your T3 levels up. I would advise running it alongside DNP.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

StretchyBell said:


> Keep your T3 levels up. I would advise running it alongside DNP.


 thank you


----------



## StretchyBell (Nov 25, 2017)

No problem mate let me know if you need anything else


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

StretchyBell said:


> No problem mate let me know if you need anything else


 Do pretty much follow the same guide as above when running DNP?


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

I always use t3 with Dnp if I don't I gain to much water weight makes me looks and feel s**t resulting in wanting to come off ASAP


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

xC0achx said:


> Is T3 really that effective or needed to run alongside a DNP run?
> 
> So I have run multiple DNP cycles over the last few years. I have done a poor job keeping track of each time so I find myself researching all over again before each cycle. I can't tell if running T3 made my weight loss any better or my sides any worse, etc.
> 
> I plan on running a cycle right after Thanksgiving for about 2-3 weeks but I'm not sure if I should run T3 along side of it.


 I ran DNP for the first time in July. When it was the heatwave. Not the best idea. I didnt have T3 on hand. I was on 187.5 a day after I found 250 destroyed me in the weather.

I've done further mini DNP runs in September and November, both with T3. Split doses mid afternoon and before bed. Was less lethargic. Maybe it was the change in weather conditions or because it was my 2nd/3rd time or added use of T3.

I would now only use DNP in cooler months and I would always use 50mcg of T3 with the run. Without fail! No T3, no DNP.

DNP is a toxin, after all, that has quite an effect on the human body. I'll use what I can to alleviate any of the DNP side effects.

Follow @Sparkey post as a guide.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

PSevens2017 said:


> I ran DNP for the first time in July. When it was the heatwave. Not the best idea. I didnt have T3 on hand. I was on 187.5 a day after I found 250 destroyed me in the weather.
> 
> I've done further mini DNP runs in September and November, both with T3. Split doses mid afternoon and before bed. Was less lethargic. Maybe it was the change in weather conditions or because it was my 2nd/3rd time or added use of T3.
> 
> ...


 Thank you!


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

I started a run of dimensions labs stuff a few days ago.

Just taking 50mg of T3 early in the morning.

Starting out with just 125 of DNP shortly after my first meal. I'd rather be hot at work than in bed. Should be okay as we are in the middle of a big cold front currently.

Taking green tea, acetyl, livercare pills, multis, and some powerade zero.

Doing about 30-45 minutes or cardio 6 days a week.

Looking to drop alot in a 3-4 week run.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

xC0achx said:


> Thank you!


 FYI, I search all the thread for Sparkey and didnt see much DNP related. Am I just missing it?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

xC0achx said:


> FYI, I search all the thread for Sparkey and didnt see much DNP related. Am I just missing it?


 You replied to Sparkey on November 6th. You quoted. About 10 posts up from this one dude. Simply scroll up


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

PSevens2017 said:


> You replied to Sparkey on November 6th. You quoted. About 10 posts up from this one dude. Simply scroll up


 Thanks! I thought you meant a separate thread of his.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

On day 7 and I ran 125 for 5 of them and just upped it to 250. Im a very tall guy so Im thinking thats still too little as I dont feel anything but mild heat somtimes. I miss the Dhacks 250mg tabs...those were the only ones that I ever felt. On my 3rd different brand and it still doesnt seem potent.

I guess Ill up it to 375 soon.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

On my 3rd day of 250 as a dose and I can slighty feel some heat now but not much...even when I eat carbs.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

Lost some weight (4-5 lbs - Day 10) just by changing my diet but still feel bloated and blah from the holiday diet I guess.

I usually dont see or feel results from working out etc. until the 3rd week in so Im hoping for the best.

Day 1-7 - 125mg DNP 25mcg T3

Day 8-10 - 250mg DNP 50mcg T3

I'll ride the week out with the 250mg dose and then raise it to 375mg if nothing changes.

Apparently, although the DNP I'm taking although it looks exactly like Dimensions stuff, it is not. The source has it made just for him apparently. The jury is still out on this batch. We will see.

Depending on how this goes I will try either RB Labz or Taylor Made the next time.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

Keeping my carbs at about 150ish and still not getting very hot.

I'm just doing steady state cardio 5 days a week and my normal weight training as I'm recovering from a tweaked knee. Once my knee heels I'll be back to playing basketball 2-3 days per week. That should help as well.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

@tbrilliantt

Do you typically feel warm soon after taking your DNP dose? I used to when I had DHacks. I had my largest drop ever with Dhacks DNP. Too bad its gone.

I'm taking my DNP shortly after breakfast bc I'd rather be hot during the day so I can sleep at night.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

xC0achx said:


> @tbrilliantt
> 
> Do you typically feel warm soon after taking your DNP dose? I used to when I had DHacks. I had my largest drop ever with Dhacks DNP. Too bad its gone.
> 
> I'm taking my DNP shortly after breakfast bc I'd rather be hot during the day so I can sleep at night.


 Not uncomfortably, maybe a little increase. Definitely sweat more if I take it and then go to the gym.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

tbrilliantt said:


> Not uncomfortably, maybe a little increase. Definitely sweat more if I take it and then go to the gym.


 Yea I notice my legs get real warm like sub burn feel almost after working out.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

DNP Doses...

@Sparkey

Do you all split your dose or take it all in one sitting?

Im jumping up to 375 and just took it all in one sit. I cant remember if Ive done that before as I think Ive always split.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

xC0achx said:


> DNP Doses...
> 
> @Sparkey
> 
> ...


 When doing the 2 x 250mg TM one's, I split them 12 hours apart.

When doing the Dimension one's I took 2 x 110 mg in the morning, 2 at noon, 2 around 6pm then the last 1 about 10pm (total 770mg).

I only did this for 6 days and certainly would NEVER recommend anyone do this......ever.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

just started a mini DNP run on its own. got Maxtech Maximum heat started on 1/2 a tab 50mg for day 1 and 2, will increase to a full tab day 3 and 4 then maybe tab and 1/2 want to take it steady on this stuff.

14 days is the plan

might include T3 as well if i need too.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

Eddias said:


> just started a mini DNP run on its own. got Maxtech Maximum heat started on 1/2 a tab 50mg for day 1 and 2, will increase to a full tab day 3 and 4 then maybe tab and 1/2 want to take it steady on this stuff.
> 
> 14 days is the plan
> 
> might include T3 as well if i need too.


 Based on comments and my experience I think you should run T3 too and for 5 days after you finish DNP.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

Today will be the 4th day of 375mg. Feeling a bit more hot and my legs are especially hot but it where I carry alot of my weight.

I've been at a 1500-2000 calorie deficit for the last 3 days as well.

Ill weigh myself today. My pants feel a bit more loose but I dont feel like I dropped a ton of weight at all. Very odd.

The first time I ever ran DNP (was 3 years ago) and I lost a ton. Tried it a few times in the last year and the losses have been minimal. Not sure whats wrong other than my body building up a tolerance.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

Definitely warmer at 375mg.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

xC0achx said:


> Definitely warmer at 375mg.


 What was the weight loss yesterday?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

xC0achx said:


> @Sparkey
> 
> Do you all split your dose or take it all in one sitting?
> 
> Im jumping up to 375 and just took it all in one sit. I cant remember if Ive done that before as I think Ive always split.


 ALWAYS split. You'll get few-hour spike in heat like 2 hours after taking the dose, so best to split it as much as you can. 300mg all taken in one dose was fu**ing horrible for me, never doing that again :lol:


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

xC0achx said:


> *Today will be the 4th day* of 375mg. Feeling a bit more hot and my legs are especially hot but it where I carry alot of my weight.
> 
> I've been at a 1500-2000 calorie deficit for the last 3 days as well.
> 
> ...


 It is not odd, at all, that you haven't lost a ton of weight. Keep focused on diet and exercise instead of comparing to other times you've used it. You go in with expectations, and it doesn't happen then this can impede focus. DNP from different labs will differ in its effect,

As has been mentioned in other DNP threads on this site (there are lots of them), along with your experience, it takes time for DNP to accumulate. You will NOT, I repeat, NOT lose a ton of weight after 4 days of DNP use. You sound impatient as fcuk.

You have your calories in deficit. You're exercising. Both important and good signs.

Ramping it up because you haven't lost a stone after 3-4 days is not a good idea. If the DNP is kosher, after 7-10 days, the effect will become noticeable. Just try and enjoy a not so enjoyable experience - which is, doing a DNP run,


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

tbrilliantt said:


> What was the weight loss yesterday?


 2lbs @tbrilliantt


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> ALWAYS split. You'll get few-hour spike in heat like 2 hours after taking the dose, so best to split it as much as you can. 300mg all taken in one dose was fu**ing horrible for me, never doing that again :lol:


 I split the first 2 days but I've been taking 375 all at once and it's not that bad.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

PSevens2017 said:


> It is not odd, at all, that you haven't lost a ton of weight. Keep focused on diet and exercise instead of comparing to other times you've used it. You go in with expectations, and it doesn't happen then this can impede focus. DNP from different labs will differ in its effect,
> 
> As has been mentioned in other DNP threads on this site (there are lots of them), along with your experience, it takes time for DNP to accumulate. You will NOT, I repeat, NOT lose a ton of weight after 4 days of DNP use. You sound impatient as fcuk.
> 
> ...


 Read my whole post. Ive been on it for 16 days now @PSevens2017 so I'm not impatient. This isn't my first rodeo man. I do understand your point about different labs as this is my first time with this one. So far I like this one the best...feel a bit warmer but the sides aren't as bad as the last lab I took. Literally lost all my taste for about a month after that run. It was awful.

I've lost about 8 to 9 lbs so far after 16 days but I think most of that is my solid diet and workouts.

My bball league is starting next week so I'll get some solid extra cardio.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

xC0achx said:


> Read my whole post. Ive been on it for 16 days now @PSevens2017 so I'm not impatient. This isn't my first rodeo man. I do understand your point about different labs as this is my first time with this one. So far I like this one the best...feel a bit warmer but the sides aren't as bad as the last lab I took. Literally lost all my taste for about a month after that run. It was awful.
> 
> I've lost about 8 to 9 lbs so far after 16 days but I think most of that is my solid diet and workouts.
> 
> My bball league is starting next week so I'll get some solid extra cardio.


 My Mistake. 4 days at 375. Sorry dude. Thought you were becoming impatient and going to end up increasing even more and find yourself in a whole world of trouble.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm down a about 12 lbs so far after 19 days. I'm to the point where I'm getting a bad taste in my mouth due to the DNP and things are losing taste a bit.

This run I really watched what I ate but unless I drop alot when I come off DNP in a few days (which usually happens on my DNP runs) it will be a Dissappointment.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

Im done. Started Jan 3rd. Finished Jan 23rd. 20 days and I lost about 19 lbs. Not bad. Will stick to diet and will always keep up my exercising, lifting etc. So happy to start feeling normal again.

Will do another run in about a month as i need to drop about 25 more.


----------

